# American Fantail with an Indian Fantail



## luisrolon (Jan 21, 2005)

It's correct mix two different species of fantails?


----------



## sport14692 (Jan 3, 2011)

Sorry to bring up this old thread but it is what I was looking for


----------



## sport14692 (Jan 3, 2011)

Has anyone crossed an american Fantail to an Indian Fantail? If so do you have pics?

Thank you


----------



## g_girl313 (May 31, 2011)

The first is a mixed, but has more Indian than American in him. But that darned Americanness gave him an itty-bitty muff

The second, our little cow bird, is more American that Indian, but again, has a mix. 

If you mate an American and Indian, it will look more Indian than American in my opinion. But once you start mixing, it is hard to keep track of or get an even mix, so you always end up with 1/3 American, 1/3 Indian and 1/3 of the neighbors pesky dog.


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

sport14692 said:


> Has anyone crossed an american Fantail to an Indian Fantail? If so do you have pics?
> 
> Thank you


Never crossed them But if a person had a reason. They could then rebuild the line. Both would suffer at first. idians would lose there muff and crest And size standard fan would get bigger lose there leg setting and head set. Get perhaps a largere tail. NOW to work towards say mindian this could help. BUT it is alway better to look wthin the same breed line for improvement.. Both breed lines have many colors now and quality runs deep In both. So what say would be your reason to cross them.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

I wouldn't do it. But that's just because I like purebred birds. Initial crosses would look more like American fantails, with extra feathering on the legs and a bit larger in size than they should be. If the American fantail was carrying crest and feather-legged genes, then the F1's could be crested or muffed, or both. But that would indicate poor breeding on the American Fantail's part. They also wouldn't hold their head correctly for an American Fantail. They'd stand more "normal" but wouldn't be surprised to see them zitter.


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

*Many of the breeds we see today are in fact breeds that are crosses. One must study the history of pigeons breeds to see this.Lets look at the RACING HOMER In the early 1800 there was no such thing as a racing homer ,but there were some breeds that had very good homing instinct these birds were crossed and now we have the racing homer.This kind of thing has been done with other breeds that we have today.,and the list is longer than you might think ,American Giant Homer, Texan Pioneer, American Domestic Flight, these are just a few from a long list. * GEORGE


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

george simon said:


> *Many of the breeds we see today are in fact breeds that are crosses. One must study the history of pigeons breeds to see this.Lets look at the RACING HOMER In the early 1800 there was no such thing as a racing homer ,but there were some breeds that had very good homing instinct these birds were crossed and now we have the racing homer.This kind of thing has been done with other breeds that we have today.,and the list is longer than you might think ,American Giant Homer, Texan Pioneer, American Domestic Flight, these are just a few from a long list. * GEORGE


While this is true. Crossing was done for a reason. And crossing done today is done for a reason. That reason most often is to improve the breed And some cases to add a new color. CROSSING to just have a pair of birds to get some young is more so for a pet And often not headed towards any quality down the road.


----------



## fantaillover100 (Jan 21, 2011)

I have an half American x Indian fantail but I was wondering if I should breed it with an pure Indian fantail, if I do will the chick come up like an indian fantail?


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

fantaillover100 said:


> I have an half American x Indian fantail but I was wondering if I should breed it with an pure Indian fantail, if I do will the chick come up like an indian fantail?


It may.. but there could be a throw back from the american in any young that has the genetic makeup of the american in their backgroud.. usually breed same to same... and then you know what you will have....If you want Indians breed two of the same breed... if you want true american fantails.. then breed two American fantials.. it is allot easier that way.


----------



## Print Tippler (May 18, 2011)

I spoke with a old pigeon breeder who made a breed which got recognized and is working on another. Making breeds is a very dirty business. He took 40 years and then passed that breed along to work on his current. It doesn't get done in a day and trust me, your probably not going to find someone to take all your rejected mixed breeds, which leaves you with one option, very heartless. Perfecting a cross takes a very long time you can't just mix the two and get the best of both just like that, it could take years to tens of years.


----------

